# Optimum No Rinse anybody?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone using this stuff?

Seems a decent product for when the car's slightly too dirty for a QD wipe down and not bad enough for a full wash. (Or when going to a show etc.)

Just wondering how LSP safe it is really?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I used it last night properly for the first time.

Full wash on a dirty car, with NO pre-rinse or post rinse. Worked incredibly well, and cleaned totally - my drying towel was 100% clean  Checked for swirls but none found, on a car that was totally polished recently :thumb:

*I guarantee you will get a ton of doubters who have never used the product and tell you it cant work* etc, but I studied Autopia for months where hundreds of pro's and keen amateurs use it successfully as their only wash, with no issues...check out some of these threads for a bit more reassurance...

http://www.autopia.org/forum/detail...ed-nearly-two-years-look-what-onr-can-do.html
http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing/106001-onr-great.html
http://www.autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/107380-i-really-love-hate-onr.html

Logically it seems all wrong and you'd think it would be a disaster, and I was more nervous doing this than my first time on the car with a rotary, but ONR is NOT like any other shampoo. It has zero foam, wipes off with no smears etc but most importantly has a polymer in it that lifts and encapsulates the dirt so leaves no marring - totally unbelievable but it works. I used 2 buckets although most say just use 1 and no GG needed eek and washed with super plush Eurow MFs, folded twice to give 4 clean sides per panel. Best of all I used LOADS less water, did it in half the time, got zero water spotting, a totally clean car and a superb finish  Going to buy a gallon today....

In winter I'll foam and do nothing more most of the time, and if the car has caked on mud etc then I will keep foaming, but for general road grime this is the way to go for me for the spring & summer where hard water and full sun on my drive, make usual wash and rinse methods a nightmare.

If you listen to the responses I bet you get here, then you wont ever try it, but I suggest you read what experienced users say and make up your own mind. Or come to the detailing event in Bicester on July 19th and I'll demo ONR there - as long as nobody stones me for being a heretic :lol:


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Anyone using this stuff?
> 
> Seems a decent product for when the car's slightly too dirty for a QD wipe down and not bad enough for a full wash. (Or when going to a show etc.)
> 
> ...


Completely safe in my experience. Not a great QD, but useful (and cheap) for pad/applicator/clay lubrication.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

It is a great product! i use it for qd and clay lube (i don't know how much caly lube you get from it, but it is a LOT! )


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers guys ^^^ :thumb: 

I wouldn't use it as a QD as I've got plenty of Clearkote Quikshine and SP Show detailer for that - I'm interested in it mainly for it's primary purpose, as a wash additive like Bigpikle's just used it (plus our water is quite hard so should help with that as well).

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I used it last night properly for the first time.
> 
> Full wash on a dirty car, with NO pre-rinse or post rinse. Worked incredibly well, and cleaned totally - my drying towel was 100% clean  Checked for swirls but none found, on a car that was totally polished recently :thumb:
> 
> ...


Oh I know about the 'not tried it but it'll be [email protected]' posters - in fact I had a bit of a rant about that on a thread the other day. Not about this specific product, but stuff in general. Thanks for the reply and the links :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Oh I know about the 'not tried it but it'll be [email protected]' posters - in fact I had a bit of a rant about that on a thread the other day. Not about this specific product, but stuff in general. Thanks for the reply and the links :thumb:


its an easy trap to fall into, especially when we live here on a diet of the 'foam and 2 bucket method' but sometimes something new comes along and the world changes 

I plan to try it next with a grout sponge, as most on Autopia seem to do, as the MF didnt feel ideal, so I'll see how it goes


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Forgot to ask - is it okay for the windscreen as well? - I've watched a few demos on the web and seen it used on side glass, but not the windscreen.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Glad you got round to doing this Pikle. Interesting results. I may have to dig my bottle back out and give it some testing now.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've used it for a few years and conclude that I do not like it at all.

For me it feels like I'm washing with just water, very little lubrication or anything.

Never understood why it went down so well in the states.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

@Neil_S: Because of the water restrictions 

@Pit Viper: I've used on Sunday and loved it. Because I don't have acces to a water supply it's great for me, I can wash my car with just 2 buckets of water.
I used a microfibre mitt for washing and a waffle-weave drying towel, that came clean after each drying each panel. I used ONR on windows and also windscreen, not problem what so ever.

I'll try to take so picture next weekend when I wash the car.


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I've used it for a few years and conclude that I do not like it at all.
> 
> For me it feels like I'm washing with just water, very little lubrication or anything.
> 
> Never understood why it went down so well in the states.


Dunno, perhaps because they have water restrictions for a big part of the year??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil

the water issue is a huge one, with many places outlawing car washing altogether for many months of the year - Atlanta had very severe restrictions all winter as well this year. Other places ban any washing with a hose as they want to prevent any run off into drains - unless you stand your car on your lawn then you are not allowed to have running water when washing the car  You could also do an ONR wash in your garage...useful if you have -xx degs temps outside in winter 

It is also MUCH quicker IMHO - no gear to get out and put back, turning taps on and off round the back of the house etc...but the killer for me is water spotting. My drive is full sun all day until about 7pm in the summer, and combined with my uber hard water, if the car sits for even a few mins with any water on it I get terrible water spots even on silver  With this routine the water never sat for more than a minute and then was gone - no drips or marks 

I agree it doesnt _feel_ lubed and that really surprised me as i expected it to feel like grease, but it certainly seems to work. Checked the car carefully today and no marks, and there was a fair amount of filth on it before the wash. It was cleaning dirty panels in 1 swipe of the MF as well, so no issues on what it can do IMHO - used 2 fresh Miracle Dryers and no dirt was picked up on them at all from the panels.

As much as anything I think it is a mental block - it seems like it _shouldnt_ work, and also really needs you to turn your habitual car wash routine on its head, and that takes some effort. Seemed weird washing 50% of the door, then drying fully with 2 towels, then going back to the wash mix and doing the other half of the door..... even more weird than the first time I used a WOWA sealant, when I sooo wanted to go back and buff it off all the time :lol:

Wont work for all, or all situations, but so far looks like a great spring/summer solution for me :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> Neil
> Wont work for all, or all situations, but so far looks like a great spring/summer solution for me :thumb:


Exactly. In the winter (the warmer days of winter) I plan to do a jet wash at the local self-service and then ONR. But we'll see, it's a long way 'til winter


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

toni said:


> Exactly. In the winter (the warmer days of winter) I plan to do a jet wash at the local self-service and then ONR. But we'll see, it's a long way 'til winter


I've decided for winter the cars will be layered up with Auto Blam and simply foamed and rinsed with the Auto Foam, and only rarely touch washed, as I'm sure those worst few weeks of winter salt, grit and slush cause most of the marring issues....if I can hold out from washing for that long :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Foam gun all the way and traditional wash for me, it is far superior to optimum no rinse.

I can see it may be useful for washing a car before it is polished, or for cleaning a car when a little more than a QD is necessary, but in no way would trust it for anything more.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I've used it as a QD but didn't get on with it - it doesn't see to have much lubricity. But clearly many people rate it highly.

PV, you have a PM


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Foam gun all the way and traditional wash for me, it is far superior to optimum no rinse.
> 
> I can see it may be useful for washing a car before it is polished, or for cleaning a car when a little more than a QD is necessary, but in no way would trust it for anything more.


at least you have tried it and talk from experience - got to respect that


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As I work from home even my 'daily driver' (the Puma) never gets subjected to the everyday grime that accumulates on cars that commute up and down the motorway and then only get washed at the weekend, so I very rarely need to do a 'full' wash routine. Hence the ONR would only ever be used by me on a car that's only very slightly too dirty for QD. Plus, like Bigpikle our water quality is shockingly bad and so it might be made a bit better with this product as well.

Cheers for the input Boys! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> at least you have tried it and talk from experience - got to respect that


It's a weird one as I still have half a bottle and it seems to survive my excess product sales, clearly something in the back of my mind still wants to try it and still wants to like it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> It's a weird one as I still have half a bottle and it seems to survive my excess product sales, clearly something in the back of my mind still wants to try it and still wants to like it.


I'll take it off your hands if you like....seriously :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> I'll take it off your hands if you like....seriously :thumb:


I'm sure to see you in the summer at one of the various meets, if I decide to give up on it, you can have it gratis :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very kind matey - hopefully you'll make it to Marc's place nr Bicester on 19th July...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just ordered some ONR so I'll see how I get on with it - I reckon I'm going to like it :thumb:


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you think ONR is safe to use on a car that is dusty from gravel road, without getting any marring?

It is driving me crazy , because I live on a gravel road, and my car is basically all the time covered on dust from sand, when the weather is dry (like it has been now for nearly one month).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you follow the instructions carefully I think so..if its dry dirt like dust it is reported to work very well. Caked on mud is not so great though. I had a good layer of road grime and dirt for my test and it was fine. I'm going to use a garden pressure spray to spray each panel with ONR solution ahead of washing it. Many report this gives it time to lift and encapsulate the dirt away from the paint before you go near it - sounds like an extra level of safety...

My gallon should come tomorrow so I'll be able to test it better then...


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

A couple of pictures from my 'Optimum' wash from yesterday can be found here -> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/tonipieleanu/OptimumNoRinseShine

It's not perfect, pressure washing helps getting loose a lot of debris, but ONR does a good job.


----------



## nicks911e (Sep 10, 2007)

*does it remove wax?*

Hi 
so I have read through this thread and had a look elsewhere but I cant find anywhere where it says it wont remove wax. Zym0l clear says it wont remove wax during the wash, is ONR the same. I hope its a yes because this does look like it will solve a few problems


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ONR is simply a washing solution so WONT remove wax. Its a type of shampoo, like any other, except it doesnt need a rinse. 

None of the decent branded shampoos, used at the correct dilutions, will strip a wax by itself...


----------



## nicks911e (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you, now i just have wait till it turns up so i can try it out


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok I hadn't thought of ONR before but having just had to wash my car in the sun and ending up with water marks due to hard water and sun together I'm considering it.

Do you just use ONR in place of your normal shampoo or add it to it? 
If you add to normal shampoo does the No rinse part still come into play?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

keyd said:


> Ok I hadn't thought of ONR before but having just had to wash my car in the sun and ending up with water marks due to hard water and sun together I'm considering it.
> 
> Do you just use ONR in place of your normal shampoo or add it to it?
> If you add to normal shampoo does the No rinse part still come into play?


just fill your bucket with ONR wash solution (1oz per 2 US gallons of water) and wash 1 panel at a time, just like normal, except you can dry each panel before moving to the next, meaning no water stays on the car for more than a few seconds :thumb:

where people freak with ONR is that the way it works means you really dont need a pre-rinse most of the time either, as it has polymers that lift and encapsulate the dirt, so saving wasting time, money, water ad effort doing all the foaming thing. It also works with 1 bucket in many situations as well, as ONR makes the dirt fall to the bottom of the bucket really well. Its doing this that freaks people out when they havent tried it themselves


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

I might well give it a go. 
Since I have a lot of shampoo already what will adding it to the normal wash do - just soften the water?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

keyd said:


> I might well give it a go.
> Since I have a lot of shampoo already what will adding it to the normal wash do - just soften the water?


I think so - not bothered as it seems a waste. Its the 'no rinse' bit I'm after


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Well after reading this thread I think I may give this a try as I struggle sometimes to find 3 hours to wash my car. A lunchtime stint in work would do great esp as I'll have no mains to connect for the PW etc etc etc, you guys know what I mean.
Who is best to get it from guys ?
Cheers.
p.s. Cracking thread !. Well done BigPickle


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> just fill your bucket with ONR wash solution (1oz per 2 US gallons of water) and wash 1 panel at a time, just like normal, except you can dry each panel before moving to the next, meaning no water stays on the car for more than a few seconds :thumb:
> 
> where people freak with ONR is that the way it works means you really dont need a pre-rinse most of the time either, as it has polymers that lift and encapsulate the dirt, so saving wasting time, money, water ad effort doing all the foaming thing. It also works with 1 bucket in many situations as well, as ONR makes the dirt fall to the bottom of the bucket really well. Its doing this that freaks people out when they havent tried it themselves


All of that is very true :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## nicks911e (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I have been using ONR for a several weeks now and its amazing, I recommend a grit guard in your bucket and a decent sponge (the zym0l one is very good) and a good towel to dry but I cant believe it washes the car so well, and there is no grit/dirt in the towel. I dont know whether I would try it on a land rover or any other car for that matter that caked in mud (but I would give it a try  ). now I dont feel guilty about washing the car so much now I can do it with two gallons of water.


----------



## nicks911e (Sep 10, 2007)

....all I wish now is it smelt of coconut or something more pleasant....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love it I can wash and dry my car using ONR quicker than getting the PW ect out.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

What sort of dilution rate should we use if you wanted to use it a pre wash out of say a garden sprayer?


----------

